# Sick Rhode Island Red Chicken



## kabber (Sep 10, 2012)

One of my 1 year old RIRed chickens has been sick for the last 5 days.....Diarrhia(green,yellowy) very lathargic, eyes closed and tail tucked down....he has been taking water via syringe x3 a day. Have been giving him antibiotics but she doesn't seem to be bouncing back. Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## kejmack (Sep 3, 2012)

Are you keeping him/her warm?


----------



## kabber (Sep 10, 2012)

It is still nice and warm here in Ontario.
The other part I omitted to mention was concerning his comb..it is slouched over and very dull purple/pink colour.


----------



## Jules (Sep 11, 2012)

Is she eating ok?
Have you given her something different to eat?
Changed the brand of feed?
Has she been free-ranging and possibly ate something that has upset her stomach?
How long has she been on anti-biotics?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

It sounds like respiratory or cardiopulmonary. Or lungs/ heart and lungs. I think this sounds functional and not infectious. Meaning I think the heart is failing and its not a bacterial issue. What antibiotic are you using? That might have a lot to do with why it's not working. The comb is purple from lack of oxygen. Now we just need to figure out why this bird can't breath. Photo would be helpful too if you can provide. Also check other threads as I think we have addressed similar concerns with other birds.


----------



## kabber (Sep 10, 2012)

Her breathing seems fine...she isn't eating but drinking water.
I can not remember the antibiotic she was on ...TRECXXX??...just took her off of it 2 days ago....she seems more perkier...tail is up again and comb too...but the colour of the comb is still grey/pink dull colour.
How would an antibiotic help if it is a heart issue??


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

An antibiotic might help if it's a secondary infection to already existing heart problems. I would take it as a good sign that the tail is up and we are walking around. My experience with respiratory problems is that it often takes a longer course of antibiotics or a second course of antibiotics before its completely addressed. I'll see if I can find the antibiotic you reference and maybe we can talk more about that too. Glad your chicken is rebounding.


----------



## Jules (Sep 11, 2012)

How's she doing now?


----------

